# Do!Aqua 12" Cube : The Start



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Welcome to TPT. 

That light looks interesting. I'd consider putting it on legs or clips rather than sitting it directly on the rim. Do you know how many Watts or Par it puts out?


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! I am looking into the Amazonia ADA substrate. 

It will have legs. The mounting hardware is not installed yet. It uses Rebel ES LED's ( 3w ) and puts out some serious PAR if needed. The drivers are completely dimmable. 

Here is a PAR video over a reef. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6026157114/in/photostream

As you can see no problem.  More than likely it will only run 20-40%. 

-Dave


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Go tank baller! At the very least you can say you are not cutting corners and sparing any expense to get it done right from the get go. This should be nice.


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow that light it bright, I doubt you will need that much, all the equipment you have is very good quality.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

sweet looking light


----------



## Digs (Jun 15, 2011)

As far as substrates go I really like the fluval stratum that came with my EBI


----------



## Alaizabelle (Apr 7, 2011)

I'd second the Fluval Stratum! Out of all the substrates I've tried, I think it's my favorite


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

looks good!


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. I would rather start off with good equipment rather than wishing I had bought it before! 

I will look into that substrate. As for them is there anything else I need? I see in the ADA videos that they put a *********** down before laying the other stuff on top. I understand its for the plants but is it needed? 

Thanks for the help! 

-Dave


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

DaveFason said:


> Thanks guys. I would rather start off with good equipment rather than wishing I had bought it before!
> 
> I will look into that substrate. As for them is there anything else I need? I see in the ADA videos that they put a *********** down before laying the other stuff on top. I understand its for the plants but is it needed?
> 
> ...


 
Not needed at all. Aqua soil is all you need.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

As someone who's used both, Aquasoil >>> Fluval Stratum. In fact, I'd use plain old sand before I'd go for FS again. It's way too light, so plants don't stay planted at all. Growing a carpet with that substrate was a total nightmare. Also, from user reviews that I've read, it doesn't maintain its buffering capacity for more than a few weeks.

I've used all types of Aquasoil, but favorite is Amazona 1 Powder.


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree with Tony... Unless you're doing a shrimp tank or want a speedier cycle than 4 weeks (with Aquasoil) than I'd go with Aquasoil.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Stratum does look better IMO. Way darker and no discoloration. I solved the buffering problem by doing a AS core with a Stratum shell. Buffering of AS but with Stratum looks.


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

Sweet! Looks like that is the ticket! With a smaller tank like this I could just use a small bag as well, correct? 

http://www.adgshop.com/Aqua_Soil_Amazonia_p/104-031.htm
http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Fluval-Stratum-Substrate-Aquariums/dp/B004OQP9UC

-Dave


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

You'll need a little less than two small bags...you'll have extra


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

What size hose do most co2 rigs use? I am just about finished with my DIY CO2 set-up and that is the last piece. 

-Dave


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

It's usually 1/4". The same size as most airline tubing. Great set up so far!


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! 

So I have changed a few things but all in all the same stuff. I just picked up a Cal Aqua Nano Checker, Do!Aqua Music Checker ( Bubble Counter ) and a ADA Cabochon Red. Should look extremely nice! 

I was able to pick up a Fluvel 404 from a friend but now notice that it will be to much flow on the tank. Now I need to find a smaller Eheim 2211 to trade! 

Being my first planted tank what type of media do most people use in the canister? Carbon, purigen and.....

Thanks for all the help guys! I am really looking forward to this. 

-Dave


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

If you're planning on making this high tech with ferts and everything, and it seems like you do, I think carbon and purigen tend to take up the ferts from the water column, so they don't get to the plants. I just use filter floss and those ceramic media things that increases the surface area for beneficial bacteria. All you really need is mechanical filtration, the plants do most of the biological stuff.


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

I see  

Coming from SW I have a bunch of "new" things to learn. I've had the same nano reef tank for almost four years now. I plan on this new project to last as long. 
Here's a few from my reef.

























I will be taking a slew of photo's with my new camera as well  

-Dave


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

You would probably be well served to include a floating plant like frogbit, red root floaters or floating water sprite to cover the surface until you get the carpet plants grown out and the tank balanced.

They will increase the plant load and help to soak up nutrients that would otherwise have the potential to feed algae and they will also cut the light level down some which will also help limit algae.


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

Just got in the Nano Cal Aqua checker and man is this guy small! I am also planning out my CO2 rig that will be built into the the same thing that will anchor the light. 

Pictures soon!

-Dave


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

I just dropped my reef tank as well. This should be a lot more fun to you. No constant top offs and constant algae cleaning. I keep coming back to this thread. Excited to see how it turns out!


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice acro. What's the tiny frag in pic 3?


DaveFason said:


> I see
> 
> Coming from SW I have a bunch of "new" things to learn. I've had the same nano reef tank for almost four years now. I plan on this new project to last as long.
> Here's a few from my reef.
> ...


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

that nanobox LED fixture is one of your product right?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Pretty excited to see how this turns out.


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

TeamTeal said:


> that nanobox LED fixture is one of your product right?


Yes Sir. 

-Dave


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

jaidexl said:


> Nice acro. What's the tiny frag in pic 3?


They call it Pink Lemonade. Very nice coral with pink polyps and lime green/yellow base.


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

sampster5000 said:


> I just dropped my reef tank as well. This should be a lot more fun to you. No constant top offs and constant algae cleaning. I keep coming back to this thread. Excited to see how it turns out!


I am not getting rid of it. I LOVE my reef tank, I just wanted something different.


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

*Small Update*
I have always been a big DIY guy. After seeing how ugly the canister filters are I have decided to try and build one myself. Idea is....

3" Square Aluminum Extrusion x 12-18" in height. 
2.75" Acrylic housing w/ multiple shelf's for media 
Eheim 1250 Pump wrapped in a aluminum "housing" to hide. 
Sand Blasted w/ a clear coat. 

Very simple plan but I really want something much more pleasing to the eye than a mold green or giant gray box with tubing sticking out. The art of planted tanks is one of the reason I had to start one. From the glassware to the art into trimming, its all so interesting! 

Cal Aqua Checker - I am still amazed with how small it is!








DIY CO2 Set Up - I still need to clean it up and fix a couple things. The black piece is a regulator that can be adjusted from 10-200 psi. I have multiple 4oz tanks that will be very easy to swap. 









Enjoy! 

-Dave


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Just like you I had kept nano reefs for years before going into high tech planted tanks and let me tell you just like reef tanks going cheap at first cost you money in the long time, with your lights CO2 is probably the biggest investment you can have that will make life easier, fertz are cheap and the other key. I do like the look of you mini setup for a small nano tank though, it will be interesting to see how reliable it is...

Len


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks man. I look forward to seeing how reliable it is as well. The regulator is a $100 regulator in the paintball world. As far as starting out with good stuff I know how that goes. It's taking longer to get started but it will be worth it! 

I will be ordering the substrate today and hope to have it this week as well. I need to pick up a diffuser. Any recommendations? 

-Dave


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Well good luck with doing both!  I agree with Ibacha. Dont go cheap!


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

Nothing to crazy right now. I finished cutting the aluminum for the DIY canister filter and finishing up the flange and sections for media. Once it is anodized it will look really nice! 










Enjoy!

-Dave


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I have been using cheap ones off eBay and they seem to work fine I have two and I swap them back and forth when they get clogged, I also have an inline but I haunt tried it yet..


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

DaveFason said:


> Nothing to crazy right now. I finished cutting the aluminum for the DIY canister filter and finishing up the flange and sections for media. Once it is anodized it will look really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so awesome. I love it. You should post a DIY thread showing how you built it. I'm sure plenty of people would like to give it a try or make something similar.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

why not make it out of stainless or even round stainless? also using a stainless top and bottom? how are you getting the plastic to stick to metal?


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

Stainless will be to much. I also stock a ton of aluminum so this was not cost much. Anodizing it will keep it from rusting as well. It will have a top and bottom  Just not finished yet. The Eheim pump should be here tomorrow as well. 

I am thinking of changing my CO2 design to a large scale. I have access to 4oz-15lb tanks so that is not a problem. After looking online I was thinking of going with...
Regulator - 
http://www.midwestsupplies.com/cornelius-dual-gauge-regulator-w-1-4-mfl-ball-check-valve.html
Needle Valve
http://store.fabco-air.com/proddetail.php?prod=NV-55-18
And then looking for a solenoid. Anyone have an recommendations? 

-Dave


----------



## sqtran (Jun 12, 2011)

you should ask btimmer92 or Bettatail for advice on building a Regulator.


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

Upgraded the CO2 set up. I just picked up a Matheson Dual Stage regulator and will be adding a Burkett 6011 solenoid and Ideal needle valve. I am hoping to have this set up soon! 

-Dave


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice, what model matheson?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Question about the reef tank. How did you manage evap? Did you use an ATO and how did you manage water quality in a small tank?


----------



## jaybugg13 (Sep 4, 2007)

Jeffww said:


> Question about the reef tank. How did you manage evap? Did you use an ATO and how did you manage water quality in a small tank?


Water changes...weekly, salty water changes.


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

Matheson 3122 dual stage. Should have it early next week. 

As far for ATO, I use a tunze osmolator. It uses a small sensor when it drops 1/8" it tops my sump off. I still do water changes every week but I loose around 1/2 - 3/4 gallon a day. 

Check out the Nano Box light. Coming to fresh water/planted tank soon 
http://reefbuilders.com/2011/09/02/nanobox-led-reef-light/

-Dave


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

I am almost there. 









Just wait until you see the new lighting unit  

-Dave


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

I forgot to post this in here. Here is my three tier tank with my reef and soon to be planted tank. I should have something going very soon. I just need some help finding UG or HC.  










-Dave


----------



## Fergus (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm stoked for you. It's funny how Do!aqua is the ADA's "beginner line" when every component is more expensive the almsot every other brand for it's size.

Great looking gear though.


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Fergus! 

Here are a few updates. This is going to the anodizer now. 
The housing will hold the LED driver, dual reg set up, needle/meter valve and solenoid. There will be a top as well. The small holes are for adjusting the LED lighting, turning on/off and the on/off light. Just need to finish it all up! 








I used green sleeving for the planted tank  
















Front view. It is a very small footprint that will house everything but the CO2 tank. It will also hide the bubble counter, check valve and tubing. 









I know it does not look like much now but it will have a nice a sleek look once I am finished. 

Enjoy!

-Dave


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

Dumb question but I wanted to play around with my scape. Leaving the substrate out in the tank without water is ok correct? I should have HC tomorrow! 

-Dave


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

yea it fine you can even do emerse setup if you wanted too


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

This is an awsome build but jeez, $350 for a light, on a 7.5g tank?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Pay for quality. =D


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

he made the light fixtures


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes it is true. I do make the units. I am working on a planted version that will cost less than the reef version. That is what I am experimenting with now  

-Dave


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

DaveFason said:


> Yes it is true. I do make the units. I am working on a planted version that will cost less than the reef version. That is what I am experimenting with now
> 
> -Dave


Oh okay, that makes it much more reasonable


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

The Start








First Iwagumi - Dont Laugh! 








New Iwagumi - I want to do something with the smaller rock. Maybe?








Side








Close








Top









Let me know your feedback! I am completely new to this stuff! 

-Dave


----------



## karatekid14 (Jan 16, 2011)

I would get taller rocks since the tank is tall in proportion to its' length. I would try looking up scapes for this size tank. It might be hard to find since those dimensions are more suited for nature aquarium style.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I think a big center cluster of rocks looks best in a cube. It keeps the dimensions of the cube intact.


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

i agree with shrimpmoss cluster the rock in center and maybe add some hairgrass around the rock like e. belem and cover the rest with either ug/hc. Your lighting is soo nice i might get one and set up a nano reef.


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I rethought the scape and went with a different look. A few rocks and driftwood. Overall I really like the outcome. I was able to pick some HC up from a guy on here and he gave me a TON! 

Just to make sure I did this correctly on the dry start...
1. Filled AquaSoil
2. Scape and filled water until I could start to see it almost puddle at the lowest point. 
3. Used tweezers and pushed small clumps in the soil and covered
4. Covered tank with plastic wrap and left light on.

I am guessing I will need to mist through out the week?









Close Up








Side








This morning after the night with the light on. 









Enjoy and shoot me feedback! 

-Dave


----------



## kuro (May 21, 2010)

when i did emerse i never ever even mist it, however after the initial 3 weeks of emerse i flood it halfway for 3 days than drain it again to prevent fungus, i did this every other week. I learn it the hard way i did emerse with HC everything was going smoothly than one day the HC started dying, i found out the fungus was smothering their roots. So if you flood it the fungus can't breath and will die.


----------



## HondaV (Nov 16, 2010)

This is real nice...i love that wood.


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

The tank looks great and the LED is awesome. Thanks for sharing the video. I can't wait for you to start making more of them.


----------



## DaveFason (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks guys! I will have some more photos this week as well. 

I put together the wood myself. It is made from 7-10 pieces. I have an extra FW Nano Box units in right now  

-Dave


----------

